
Docker is celebrating its 6th birthday with an easter egg - pravj
Official Docker Image<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hub.docker.com&#x2F;_&#x2F;surprise<p>---<p>Quoting the README of docker&#x2F;birthday [1]<p>&quot;March 2019 marks Docker&#x27;s sixth year, and we thought we&#x27;d celebrate it docker-style with a birthday surprise!&quot;<p>To try it out, run:<p>&quot;docker run -it --rm surprise&quot;<p>---<p>Self-plug but I have noticed this from my side project &quot;Follow GitHub Organisation&quot; [2]<p>---<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;docker&#x2F;birthday<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;follow-github-organisation&#x2F;follow-github-organisation&#x2F;issues&#x2F;35#issuecomment-475447066
======
kristianp
Actually seems legit:
[https://hub.docker.com/_/surprise](https://hub.docker.com/_/surprise)

------
Something1234
I can't seem to pull a lot of docker images as of late on my machine. I keep
getting unauthorized.

    
    
       [0] % docker pull surprise
       Using default tag: latest
       Error response from daemon: pull access denied for surprise, repository does not exist or may require 'docker 
       login'
    

Any ideas?

------
chmaynard
Seems like a bad idea. I don't like surprises, especially those that involve
running untrusted code on my computer.

~~~
KhalPanda
Normally I'd get your point, but it's untrusted code sandboxed inside a
container...

------
Adamantcheese
Neat! Looks like it just animates a few ASCII sprites and confetti. The source
is right there anyways.

------
cosmos05
I hate this idea..

